# Goodbye, Kings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> We are gathered here today to not only say goodbye to a team, but to something more. It’s always hard to say goodbye to loved ones, but it’s even worse when the loss is unexpected. At the tender age of 26, the Sacramento Kings were taken away from our fair city.
> 
> There was a time when the once-happy marriage between the franchise and the city of Sacramento was truly a match made in heaven. With more love than could fit within the confines of the cramped ARCO Arena, the town embraced the team like that weird uncle who hugs you for 10 seconds too long. With so much behind us and so much more ahead of us, it is not without sorrow that we let go of our once proud franchise.
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2011/03/goodbye-kings/


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Just tragic..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really hope they stay up there. The fans deserve to have a team up there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I had the opportunity to catch a Pacers/Kings game on the King's tv network and those two guys were a great broadcasting team. Very knowledgeable about the Pacers and always had nice things to say about every single one of the players. They were the complete opposite compared to broadcasting teams in Boston and Chicago. I feel sorry for these guys and the rest of Sacramento.


----------

